# VTI - Visioneering Technologies, Inc.



## System (26 February 2017)

Visioneering Technologies is a medical device company that was incorporated in 2008 in the US State of Delaware. Its head office is based in the US State of Georgia. The Company's principal activity is the design, manufacture, sale and distribution of its proprietary NaturalVue™ Multifocal 1 Day contact lenses for adults with Presbyopia (an age-related condition resulting in difficulty seeing near objects) and children with Myopia (difficulty seeing distant objects). 

It is anticipated that VTI will list on the ASX during March 2017.

http://www.vtivision.com


----------



## verce (8 October 2019)

System said:


> Visioneering Technologies is a medical device company that was incorporated in 2008 in the US State of Delaware. Its head office is based in the US State of Georgia. The Company's principal activity is the design, manufacture, sale and distribution of its proprietary NaturalVue™ Multifocal 1 Day contact lenses for adults with Presbyopia (an age-related condition resulting in difficulty seeing near objects) and children with Myopia (difficulty seeing distant objects).
> 
> It is anticipated that VTI will list on the ASX during March 2017.
> 
> http://www.vtivision.com




“Net revenue in the September quarter 2019 grew by 25% quarter over quarter (QoQ) to US$1.5 million, and by 39% over the prior corresponding period (pcp), while cash received from customers grew by 30% QoQ and 47% over pcp. Shipments to US Eye Care Professionals (ECPs) grew by 15% QoQ and 58% over pcp.”

Recent partnership to distribute its products with billion dollar contact lens company Menicon of Japan.

One to watch.


----------



## verce (8 October 2019)

What I think is amazing for 30m AUD market cap is that VTI has been awarded 14 patents worldwide with 8 additional patents pending. Patents already granted in Europe, Japan (probably why Menicon are interested) and China.

Not only that, it’s been thoroughly vetted by EU medical regulators. To quote the company:

“Obtaining a CE Mark for any medical device is quite an accomplishment; obtaining a CE Mark with a claim of controlling myopia progression is even more remarkable. Only one other company in history has received a CE Mark with the claim of myopia progression control for the slowing the progressive worsening of nearsightedness in children.”


----------



## Country Lad (9 October 2019)

verce said:


> “Obtaining a CE Mark for any medical device is quite an accomplishment; obtaining a CE Mark with a claim of controlling myopia progression is even more remarkable. Only one other company in history has received a CE Mark with the claim of myopia progression control for the slowing the progressive worsening of nearsightedness in children.”




I commented in another post recently about companies espousing hyperbole disguised as an announcement.  I was a bit sceptical about the quoting of the high % revenues (and cash and shipment) increases from a small base of just over $1m, which may not cover petty cash expenditure let alone everything else.
I suppose it is because I have been involved in reasonably small family business with much higher turnover than this, that I can't get interested in these sort of small businesses. Potential maybe but I would always wait till there is some indication of costs being covered.
Obviously the market is just as sceptical with the price down 14%.


----------



## tinhat (21 August 2020)

Country Lad said:


> I commented in another post recently about companies espousing hyperbole disguised as an announcement.  I was a bit sceptical about the quoting of the high % revenues (and cash and shipment) increases from a small base of just over $1m, which may not cover petty cash expenditure let alone everything else.
> I suppose it is because I have been involved in reasonably small family business with much higher turnover than this, that I can't get interested in these sort of small businesses. Potential maybe but I would always wait till there is some indication of costs being covered.
> Obviously the market is just as sceptical with the price down 14%.




I hear you. It's always been about the technology. This is not a pie shop. I don't know if it is worth anything. It's in my speckie portfolio. I'm scared at how many stocks are in my have a go ya mug portfolio these days.

Reading these fora I would assume from the asinine comments here recently that the top is near. I'll just  do what suites my disposition and hang on. Whoo-hoo.


----------



## debtfree (31 August 2020)

*VTI* has come up in a couple of scans so I'm giving it a shot in the September Comp. 

At the start of 2018 it was 0.55 cents, since then it has fallen to a low of 0.012 cents at the start of April,then it tested that low at the end of June. 
Over the last couple of months Volume has increased on rising prices showing someone is interested. Rising prices well above the 10d EMA is showing good momentum. 
Love to see it back up near that 0.07 cent area which would return nearly 200%. Need that lately to have a chance at winning one of these monthly comps.


----------



## tinhat (24 October 2020)

Some trading going on looking at the chart. Plenty of volume since June. I'm happy to hold.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 March 2021)

*Visioneering receives commitments for A$22m capital raising (issue price of A$0.017) + SPP*

Strong start to FY21 sees Visioneering lift revenue forecast to US$7m 

*Highlights  *
• Visioneering has started FY21 strongly, with US$847K of Shipments to US Eye Care Professionals and approximately US$800K net revenue at the midpoint of 1QFY21
• The Company is now forecasting US$7m of net revenue for FY21, approximately 40% growth on FY20 despite impacts of COVID-19 and a halving of headcount in FY20   
• Visioneering has received commitments for an over-subscribed A$22.0 million Placement to institutional and sophisticated investors 
• In addition to commitments for new capital under the Placement, certain Non-Executive Directors will subscribe for a total of approximately A$120,000 of CDIs or shares on the same terms as the Placement
• Strong support from existing institutional shareholders Regal Funds Management and Thorney Investment Group, with new investors joining the register from the US, Australia, and Asia, including Perennial Value and Ellerston
• A$1.0 million Security Purchase Plan to be launched on the same terms as the Placement
• Capital will be used for expansion of sales in existing global territories, general working capital, and for clinical trials data that will support approval in China, additional market penetration, and strategic business development.
• Visioneering expects the new capital to fund the Company through to, or close to, break-even cash flow.

_one year chart:_






DNH


----------



## The Triangle (1 January 2022)

Got to love medical IPOs.  Beat the pants off junior explorer for incinerating capital.  CEO changed last month - might get interesting.  

Listed since 2017, Looks like its taken them about 3 years to double quarterly revenue to around 4 million.  Still losing money, but with a consolidation + raising for $23 million now completed they should be able to last for several years making losses.    My feeling is that they need to double revenues again to get to a point where they have a profit and positive cashflows.  

Don't wear contacts myself, so might stay away from this company and I don't really understand what they do or sell in the contact space that sets them apart from anyone else or how they can double revenue again.  Been around for years so if their products were going to take off, surely they'd have taken off by now.  Anyone use these?

Also, when I went to their Australian Investor website - It came up in Chinese...  Which tells you who they are targeting for investment.


----------

